# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Sony ou Canon?

## José B. Ferreira

Ora viva,

Na opinião dos entendidos qual a melhor?

Canon EOS 400D ou Sony?

Dentro das Sony qual o modelo que mais se equipara à Canon 400D?

As Sony tem sensibilidade ISO que é o dobro da Canon. Isso não é relevante?

Obrigado pelas vossas opiniões

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas
na minha opiniao, e como a minha profissao é canon é perferivel a canon a sony mil vezes.
a sony pode ter mais iso mas objectivas como as canon nao há :yb668:   :yb668:   :yb668:  , e a qualidade das fotos sao maioritariamente retiradas das lentes .
a propria canon 400D pode compensar a diferença de iso em relaçao a sony.
a canon tem o iso ( 100; 200; 400; 800; 1200 ) 
precisas de mais que isto ????
e ao valor que consegues arranjar uma 400D vale muito a pena, pois como já saio a nova 450D o valor da 400D desceu muito.

----------


## Ingo Barao

canon :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

:Olá:   José,

A camara equivalente da Sony parece ser a Alpha A100.
Podes encontrar uma comparação técnica em http://www.bobatkins.com/photography...D_compare.html

Na verdade, muitas vezes as opções entre equipamentos similares são tomadas por "gostos pessoais". No meu caso particular, optei pela Canon 400D e estou muito satisfeito.

Seja como for e se puderes "inverstir" um pouco mais, podes optar pela 400d sem a lente que contuma vir com o "kit" e comprar uma lente melhor.
As fotos do aqua (por ex.) vão sair bem melhores  :Coradoeolhos:  

1 abraço,

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Quando referes uma lente melhor o que sugeres?

E entre a Canon 400D e 450D, quais as principais diferenças? e vale a diferença de preços entre estes dois modelos?

Estou a pensar adquirir uma máquina brevemente pelo que me são úteis as vossas opiniões.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

principais diferenças entre a 400D e 450D

400D- processador digic ii -450D digic iii
400D- 10.1 megapixeis     -450D 13 megapixeis
400D- sem modo de visualizaçao directa  450D com modo de visualizaçao directa.

basicamente quaze iguais com estas pequenas diferenças
ps: o modo de visualizaçao directa ( live view ) permite a focagem da imagem em quanto se está a uzar este modo.

se quizeres saber mais alguma coisa em relaçao a material canon diz ok
mas só canon.

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

> Quando referes uma lente melhor o que sugeres?
> 
> E entre a Canon 400D e 450D, quais as principais diferenças? e vale a diferença de preços entre estes dois modelos?
> 
> Estou a pensar adquirir uma máquina brevemente pelo que me são úteis as vossas opiniões.


Refiro-me a uma lente com maior abertura, o que significa necessidade de menos luz, ou melhores fotos com a mesma intensidade de luz.

Normalmente as lentes que vêm nos kits têm uma abertura de f/4-5.6.
Quanto menor for este "numero", maior a abertura, menos luz precisam, mas tambêm custam mais...

Se fores a um site de fotografia, podes ver e comparar preços.

Mais uma dica: A Sigma tem lentes 100% compatíveis com a Canon que fazem muito bem o trabalho e custam menos.

Boa sorte!  :Vitoria:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

desculpa-me discordo completamente contigo Jorge
nao aconselho ninguem a fazer isso pois o autofocus nao trabalha tao bem, a qualidade é inferior e as fotos nem se comparam com essas lentes .
uma comparaçao que eu costumo dar as pessoas é esta:
isso é o mesmo que comprar um volkswagem golf TDI 150cv e andar a por gasoleo agricula, claro que ele anda mas nao se tem o rendimento que o carro nos poderia dár.
se nao podemos manter um Ferrari nao o compramos, o que quero dizer com isto é que quando se compra uma maquina fotográfica seja ela que marca for deve-se sempre comprar os açessórios da mesma marca para se poder tirar o melhor partido do que o aparelho consegue fazer.
é só a minha opiniao claro que deve haver quem discorde, mas como funcionário de markting da canon tenho conhecimento suficiente para poder responder com certesa do que digo. :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Canon e se puderes com objectiva canon... As sigma custam metado do preço, mas nao são a mesma coisa. Tenho objectivas canon uma sigma que uso quando não quero andar carregado com muitas objectivas, mas prefiro sem duvida as canon. Agora o preço....

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Qual o melhor sítio para comprar a canon 400D?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia,

Aqui mais um adepto Canon  :Smile: 

José se queres poupar uns trocos compra online (aqui, aqui ou aqui). Se quiseres comprar por cá, FNAC.

*César Pinto*, trabalhas na Canon? Visto que és um entendido qual é a tua opinião sobre: Canon EF 24-70 f2,8L USM vs. Canon EF 24-105 f4 L IS USM  :SbQuestion2:  Tendo como objectivo a fotografia de aquários. Se houver por aí mais entendidos agradeço igualmente a opinião.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Ricardo
temos ai um páu de dois bicos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
passo a explicar porque: EF 24-70 f2,8L USM  optima para o que queres devido as distancias focais e consegues ter 2.9 vezes de zoom optico mas o melhor é mesmo a abertura déla :Pracima:  


EF 24-105 f4 L IS USM : optima para o que queres devido ao estabilizador de imagem optico, dificilmente desfoca as fotos, mas menos abertura ( que se consegue compensar na maquina ou no PC ) e tem mais um senao os 105MM acho demais pois já aos 70MM tens de ter uma distancia consideravel para focar entao aos 105MM :yb665:   :yb665:  
consegues ter 4.3 vezes de zoom optico


a minha opiniao é : só para o aquario perferia a 24-70MM se por acaso for para se uzar tambem na rua ( viagens; passeios; etc ) a 24-105MM sem duvida.
agora cabe-te a ti decidir :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  e esperar por mais opinioes

----------


## Christian Gnad

Canon. Ou em alternativa Nikon.
A Sony é boa, aliás, muito boa, mas é a fazer televisões :SbSourire:  

Ricardo, a Canon 24-70mm f:2.8 , é uma lente essencialmente para retrato, paisagem e uma excelente lente para fotojornalismo. É de longe a lente a que mais uso dou. Para fazer fotos ao aqua, corais e promenores, o ideal será uma macro tipo EF-S 60mm f/2,8 USM Macro.
No entanto quando for a tua casa, se quiseres levo a 24-70 para exprimentares.

 Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado Christian, vou então aproveitar a oportunidade para experimentar. Para macro tenho uma Tamron 90mm macro. O meu objectivo na escolha de uma lente zoom era substituir a Canon 28-80mm antiga que tenho por uma outra com qualidade óptica superior.

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Acabei por me decidir pela canon 400D, com a Macro 100mm f/2,8.

Vamos lá ver o que isto vai dar.

O material já está, agora é preciso formar o fotógrafo.

----------


## Jorge LA Costa

> desculpa-me discordo completamente contigo Jorge
> nao aconselho ninguem a fazer isso pois o autofocus nao trabalha tao bem, a qualidade é inferior e as fotos nem se comparam com essas lentes .
> uma comparaçao que eu costumo dar as pessoas é esta:
> isso é o mesmo que comprar um volkswagem golf TDI 150cv e andar a por gasoleo agricula, claro que ele anda mas nao se tem o rendimento que o carro nos poderia dár.
> se nao podemos manter um Ferrari nao o compramos, o que quero dizer com isto é que quando se compra uma maquina fotográfica seja ela que marca for deve-se sempre comprar os açessórios da mesma marca para se poder tirar o melhor partido do que o aparelho consegue fazer.
> é só a minha opiniao claro que deve haver quem discorde, mas como funcionário de markting da canon tenho conhecimento suficiente para poder responder com certesa do que digo.


Boa César,

Só te fica bem defenderes o que "é teu"  :SbSourire:  
Eu apenas disse que era metade do preço e com muito boa qualidade, não disse que era igual. (aliás não tenho qq participação na Sigma).

De qq forma posso mostrar fotos tiradas com lentes de diferentes fabricantes e não consegues dizer com que lente foi tirada a foto  :Whistle:  

Mas concordo que se for possível, a opção deve sempre recaír sobre lentes do mesmo fabricante. Agora o preço...  :Admirado:  

1 abraço,

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Canon, sem dúvida alguma. Na minha opinião, Canon é fotografia! Sony é...  :yb665:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Sony é fotografia digital, tem larga experiencia a criar sensores... não se pode minimizar a sua qualidade assim tao facilmente, parece-me. 

A sony equipa as nikon digitais, o sensor da nikon D200 foi produzido pela Sony, e a Sony A-700 bate a canon... e não me vou alongar muito mais por ai, porque ja as exprimentei todas e sei o que tenho em casa (nikon, canon e sony).

Eu pessoalmente prefiro a Nikon D300 (o mais proximo que encontro das profissionais), e nas portateis para viajar nada com uma Sony T-300. 

Muitas e a maioria das vezes o problema nao reside na maquina, mas sim nas lentes, uma boa lente custa bem mais que um bom corpo, o segundo problema é que nem todos nascem para tirar boas fotografias, tal como nem todos nascem para ser 'engenheiros' e governar um pais, mas pode acontecer.

Aqui parece-me que a questão não é decidir qual a melhor maquina, mas sim, em descobrir quanto dinheiro se tem para gastar, e o verdadeiro uso que se quer dar.

----------


## Christian Gnad

A Importançia da abertura, é algo de muito relativo quando queremos fotografar aquários.
Temos que pensar se o que vamos fotografar ficará como queremos com uma abertura de, por exemplo, 2.8 ou se precisamos de uma abertura de 12 ou até mais de modo a ter profundidade de campo.
Quando puder vou pôr um post relativo a isso com fotos tiradas no meu aqua, mas para já este resultado de pesquisa serve:
http://www.photoaxe.com/examples-for...depth-of-field

A maior parte das boas fotos que já aqui vi, não são com certeza feitas a 2.8, a não ser que sejam apenas crops dos originais, o que não me parece.

 Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

não tenho dslr e as minhas fotos quase todos macros, são em 2.8 consigo ter maiores velocidades de obturação (não consigo controlar isso)




> tal como nem todos nascem para ser 'engenheiros' e governar um pais, mas pode acontecer.


"tiras" um curso na independente, e depois tudo pode acontecer, desde que consigas ter carisma para convencer alguns tansos...
 :Big Grin: 
errrr

Em relação à canon ser melhor, até pode ser, aliás o inverso se passa nas consolas.

A sony para conseguir quota de mercado tem de meter preços mais baixos, porque nas DSLR quem manda são outras...

A Sony se não estou em erro comprou a konica minolta, e na parte das lentes acho que já não anda mal servida...digo eu...

A samsung faz lcd's tão bons ou melhores que a sony, preços mais baixos porque quem tem controlo e posição de mercado mais forte é a sony, e consegue vender mesmo a preços mais altos produtos comparáveis.

A xbox 360, é imensamente superior á ps3. Em tudo...

mais jogos, melhores jogos (o mesmo jogo fica sempre melhor na xbox 360), melhor live, tudo melhor...
quem vende mais em portugal?
ps3...
 :Big Grin: 

aliás ao mesmo preço até a ps2.

chama-se lealdade a marcas...coisa que eu tento fugir a sete pés...
não tenho afectividade emocional a marcas...

----------


## António Vitor

O grande plus da canon, é a carrada de lentes e defiltros...
a sony ainda está pobre...

será possivel unir filtros de 55m a uma alfa?
alguém sabe?

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva

Sem dúvidas Canon, pela qualdade de seus produtos.

Não sei se aí em Portugal acontece isto, mas cá no Brasil, a Sony não mantém garantia para as máquinas compradas fora do país, tenha ou não documentação fiscal.  :Prabaixo:  

Já a Canon, mesmo sem documentação, cumpre todos os itens de sua garantia. :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Portanto, é bom verificar isto! 

Mas, se eu fosse tu, nem perderia tempo, comprava logo uma Canon!  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Na área das máquinas fotográficas há a Canon, a Nikon e as outras...  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

A sony agora é uma novato nas DSLR...eu nem sequer costumo gostar da sony, e sinceramente é um gigante da electrónica grande demais...

Mas se ela faz os ccd's para a nikon, afinal na minha ideia a parte principal não é a lente, quer dizer, também é...mas nas dslr é o ccd ou cmos...

o circuito que converte luz em digitos.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Sem boas lentes nunca consegues boas fotografias.

Ainda me lembro da minha sony f-717 que tirava as melhores macros que ja vi ate hoje. nao era SLR, e no entanto tinha umas lentes karl zeiss brutais. 

No entanto tenho um amigo que comprou uma canon que vinha com a lente do pack, se nao estou em erro uma 18-50mm e nao ha uma que saia focada... 

As lentes sao muito importantes, sempre. Se a luz nao chega em condicoes ao sensor, de nada te serve ter um grande sensor...

Eu recomendo maquinas da *Hasselblad*.

----------


## António Vitor

> Sem boas lentes nunca consegues boas fotografias.


Não sei... Na minha opinião de completo leigo...
Só se as lentes distorcerem a imagem ou taparem a luz...

Sinceramente acho que o que importa mais é as caracteristicas da lente, isto é para a finalidade que queremos...

para macros, as tais rascas costumam ser muitissimo boas, por causa do ccd ser menor, mas existem lentes que compensam este facto nas dslr...
E depois se aumentarmos o ISO, compensa tudo...

Eu na minha opinião de leigo mais uma vez, acho que é como aqueles audiofilos, que usam cabos com banho a ouro, e afirmam eles que o som fica melhor...

Até pode ser verdade eu é que não distingo...e até que ouço bem...
 :Wink: 

Aqui está uma foto com a minha máquina (http://www.amazon.co.uk/FinePix-S304.../dp/B00006IJK9)tomem nota...que é do pior que se pode arranjar...

já tem muitos anos...para as macros costumo usar filtros...de 55 mm da mandee, dúvido que façam lentes topo de gama...isto são filtros a 10 euros no ebay...novos...
em 2003 já diziam que tinha poucos pixels...

Agora a lente pode ser mesmo boa...mas com filtros da tanga para macros acho que nem há lentes que se safem...

vejam lá esta macro sem nenhum zoom digital, também não dá 3.2 megapixels...xénias...

Isto não são xénias gigantes, são xénias normais...

foto total....com a res máxima
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0-h/xenias.jpg

Se eu tivesse uma DSLR...mas tenho de me contentar com esta, ainda dá para as curvas, embora introduza algum ruido digital...
A idade não perdoa...

----------


## António Vitor

vejam os sclerites, que não se conseguem ver a olho nú (se calhar ando a ver mal) de um sarcophytum.
 :yb624:  
Brincadeiras à parte já que os sclerites só se conseguem ver no microscopio, podem ver pelo menos as semelhanças entre este Sarco e a xénia...

----------


## António Vitor

Agora em tom de brincadeira, despachem-se ainda existem 2 máquinas destas à venda em 2ºmão...
39 libras!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-lis...&condition=all

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

A máquina por incrivel que pareça e com alguns truques ainda dá mais...
é inverter uma lente de um dslr, e colar no anel do filtro ao contrário...
 :Big Grin: 

Bom com isto quero dizer, que se fosse hoje comprar, se realmente as máquinas de hoje fossem melhores que esta de 2002 ou era de ,2001?
 :Wink: 
Estou a brincar...

Compraria a sony...não por achar que a sony é boa, mas por achar que não é má...A canon sim acredito que a canon seja melhor, agora se calhar a diferença não justifica o preço...

A sony chegou para entrar no mercado das dslr, que estava a perder, até engoliu a konica/minolta no processo, não pode ser assim tão má...

E pelo preços...acho que completamente aniquila a canon...

Tomem nota que não tenho lentes canon, se tivesse obviamente que nunca iria para sony.
atenção que era um ....se fosse agora comprar...
óbivamente a minha máquina ainda dá para eu estar entretido, como atestam as fotos...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> No entanto tenho um amigo que comprou uma canon que vinha com a lente do pack, se nao estou em erro uma 18-50mm e nao ha uma que saia focada...


Com o devido respeito, se calhar o problema não é da máquina nem da lente... :P

----------


## António Vitor

Artur, nem te passa pela cabeça qunato é que sofri para descobrir os truques desta máquina...

exemplo...tirava tudo desfocado com estas lentes para macro da mandee (enrosca no anel do filtro da minha máquina.)

TUDO...
Isto porque se amplias amplias amplias, qualquer tremura lixa tudo...

Agora imagina o espelho e o mecanismo da máquina a vibração pode mesmo estragar tudo...estas digitais obviamente não tem espelhos...e safa-se por isso... as novas dslr dão para bloquear o espelho...outras não...

mais...

Isto é com a máquina encostada ao vidro do aquário não é humanamente possivel com esta ampliação, não tremer, e depois como o iso é mais baixo nestas, também não posso aumentar a velocidade de obturação...aliás nem consigo a controlar, é tudo automatico...

O que para mim é uma chatice...
ou seja quanto mais simples e directa a máquina for, pior...tudo manual era um sonho, é outra das razões porque as dslr's são muitissimo melhores...

A ampliação é tremenda a lente da macro que usei nas xénias faz 10x mais 6x da óptica da  máquina mais a distância nem 10 cms...
dá algo como 60x, e eu fiz o zom máximo  FOCOU!
;D
ao nivel de alguns microscópios...

A cena é isto ter focado...é mesmo incrivel...

imaginem se eu tivesse a sucessora desta com 12 megapixels...
conseguia "ampliar" com uma imagem desta resolução, a 240x...era um sonho!
(zoom digital).

é tudo truques, não é humanamente possivel nem focar sem estas lentes que comprei....que na verdade são filtros e nao rigorosamente lentes, 

também é sorte...
De estar á distância certa da lente principal e do objecto estar á distância certa, coisas mais longe tenho de usar outras lentes...menos poderosas para os macros...no fundo do aquário só consigo usar 2x...(2x multiplicando pelas lentes 6x) em vez das 10x de coisas mais perto da máquina.

----------


## António Vitor

Estou sériamente a pensar se vale mesmo a pena comprar uma dslr, com os preços das outras prosumer...

uma fujifilm das novas do mesmo segmento desta nem a 200 euros chega e conseguimos focar a partir de 2 cms...

Para tirar fotos aos aquários, acho que as dslr podem não ser a melhor solução (melhor será sempre...mas a que preço)...daí mais uma vez, a sony poder ser melhor...não sei...não têm lentes carl zeiss, para além dos melhores ccd do mercado?

Agora o que não podia faltar era a possibilidade de usar estes filtros...
nem todas dão...

Portanto tinham de ter o tal thread para filtros...idealmente de 55 mm que é os que já cá tenho...

O outro bonus era poder filmar até em alta definição...uns filmezinhos...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Desculpem isto estar a divergir do assunto proposto, a culpa é fundamentalmente minha se alguém se chatear diga...

Estou sériamente a pensar comprar uma bridge da panasonic...tem os tais threads para filtros de 55 mm...
 :Wink: 
Até 18x com f2.8 que é o que me interessa...
muito bom.

agora imaginem....
18x10=180x com o aumento da resolução....
 :Big Grin: 

Isto se fosse para tirar fotos de paisagens, ok DSLR, não sei é se é realmente útil comprar uma dslr para tirar fotos á familia e macros...

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Sem boas lentes nunca consegues boas fotografias.
> 
> Ainda me lembro da minha sony f-717 que tirava as melhores macros que ja vi ate hoje. nao era SLR, e no entanto tinha umas lentes karl zeiss brutais. 
> 
> No entanto tenho um amigo que comprou uma canon que vinha com a lente do pack, se nao estou em erro uma 18-50mm e nao ha uma que saia focada... 
> 
> As lentes sao muito importantes, sempre. Se a luz nao chega em condicoes ao sensor, de nada te serve ter um grande sensor...
> 
> Eu recomendo maquinas da *Hasselblad*.


Felipe
As máquinas da Sony por serem compactas ou prossumers fazem uma foto com mais saturação de cores, por isto sente-se que são mais eficientes.
Quanto às lentes dos pack´s sejam elas Canon ou Nikon elas são de qualidade inforior, são mais escuras e não tem boa focagem, como tenho uma Canon 400D (Xti) e para toda a sua linha, as lentes sérir "L" são de qualidade profissional, portanto, irás conseguir fotos bem mais nítida.

Agora, um fato que não se pode esquecer, nas DSLR´s quem as usa têm que ter um mínimo de conhecimento sobre técnicas de fotografia, caso contrário, ter-se-á que usá-las nos modos pré-definidos, de modo não justificar o alto custo de uma DSLR para ser usada como uma compacta ou prosumer.

Inclusive nas *Hasselblad*.

Abraços

Ricardo Lou

----------


## Eduardo Futre

A sony está com uma gama aceitavel e tem recebido alguns premios EISA e TIPA. 
 O investimento desta na área das DSLR está a ser grande e a oferta é interessante. Para os mais cepticos, as lentes sao produzidas ( nao sei se todas ou so as de topo, mas penso que todas ) pela Zeiss que já tem uns aninhos de experiência nestas andanças.

 Quanto ao corpo... Sou contra a mentalidade que o que ocnta é apenas a objectiva. Se no 35mm isso era verdade, hj em dia n será tanto. 
 Apesar das lentes manterem a sua importância, pois são elas que conduzem a luz até ao sensor ( e sao elas que bem ou mal controlam o recorte, aberração cromática, aberração cromática lateral, luminusidade, efeito barril, definição periférica, bokeh etc etc; e sim, a diferença de uma boa lente para uma lente media é mt grande e para uma lente fraca então nem se fala, que se nota quando já se fotografa aha algum tempo  ) a escolha do corpo hoje em dia também é importante e devemos analisar cada corpo para ver aquele que nos serve melhor. 
 Em primeiro lugar temos de definir aquilo que precisamos. Frames por segundo? bom comportamento a iso altos? resolução para ter aquele micro detalhe que ninguem vê a n ser em ampliações enormes?
 O idela seria que as maquinas fossem excelentes em todos os parametros, mas não são e como em tudo na vida, temos de fazer escolhas de compromisso e para termos umas coisas não podemos ter outras.

 Para fotografar aquários acho mt importante ter uma camara que se porte bem a iso alto, para manter o maximo de definição possivel, com o menor ruido possivel, com o maximo de gama dinamica possivel, de form a podermos ter tempos de exposição aceitaveis para n termos arratos e com as correntes de um salgado, arrastos acontessem frequentemente.

 Como so conheço meia duzia de modelos assim mais a fundo e quase todos nikon, ficam aqui uns sites para se divertirem a ver comparativos e testes fotograficos. 
Para quem n tem paciencia para leituras extensivas, muitas das "reviews" têm o resumo no fim de prós e contras, como é o caso da dpreview.

http://www.dpreview.com/

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/index.htm

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/index.htm

----------

